# From Ca$h..To Tra¢h



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

It _was_ pretty decent.. Grrr! I may have to request this be a permanent thread before this day is done..lol


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Ahh, the old potatoe chip syndrone. 

They are known for that bud, sorry.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Not Trash... Spare Parts !


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

*Repair*

There was a guy on here, that could fix stuff like this. Don`t think any one would remember him.
Something like William Tall, Gill Mall, Last name was like all appall awl awol ball 
baseball bawl befall blackball brawl 
call catcall catchall cobol cornball 
crawl cure-all doll downfall drawl 
drywall enthrall eyeball fall fireball 
football footfall forestall gall gaul 
gaulle goofball hairball hall handball 
hardball haul highball icefall install 
kraal landfall loll mal mall 
maul meatball menthol mistral moll 
mothball narwhal nepal nightfall oddball 
pall paul pawl pinball pitfall 
pratfall puffball quetzal rainfall recall 
riyal rockfall saul scrawl screwball 
seawall shawl shortfall sidewall small 
snowball snowfall softball sol spall 
speedball spitball sprawl squall stall 
stonewall tall thrall trawl wall 
whitehall whitewall windfall windgall yawl 


First was like anthill axil bill bluegill brazil 
brill catskill chenille chill churchill 
dill distil distill doorsill downhill 
drill duckbill dunghill fill foothill 
freewill frill fulfil fulfill gill 
goodwill grill gristmill handbill hill 
ill instill jill kill kiln 
knoxville landfill limekiln melville mill 
molehill nashville nil pastil phil 
pill playbill prechill quadrille quill 
real refill rill sawmill shill 
shoebill shrill sidehill sill skill 
spill spoonbill squill stabile standstill 
still swill thrill till treadmill 
trill twill until uphill waybill 
will windchill windmill 


Hope this helps find him LOL
SJJ


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

afx blue plastic strikes again.

I stay away from all F1 bodies from AFX.


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

Hall.....


----------



## ruralradio (Mar 11, 2011)

That'll buff right out.....


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

Lol @ sjj & rr


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Didja pop it snapping it on or snapping it off?
Maybe ya just looked at it too hard. 
That has been known to happen also....

I am sorry for your loss, mate.

There are threads on this very subject...on this
very body, if memory serves.
In fact, Bill Hall has a good write up on this lil Elf.

No help for it now but some testors for the
pieces and a testors wash inside to help bring back
some of the flex. Put it together, run it and have some fun!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Willy um?*

LMAO @ SJJ! 

The Elf is a notoriously tricky one. I like to use warm water to ease the stress caused by age induced plastic shrinkage on ANY unknown model. Naturally it kills the cheesy paper stickees on this model. There are other ways to warm the car up enough to sneak the body off carefully! 

Correcting the fitment issues is then easily accomplished by relieving the body tabs to a workable state and gradually wicking some Testors 3502 to the underside in an effort to regain some pliability. Bottom line is that the Elf's are exclusively shelf queens, unless modified and corrected. 

Even then....nothing is ever guaranteed with 40 year old plastic TOYS...well, except that periodically they completely explode when you least expect it. Yer lucky you didnt shoot yer eye out.


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

I was going to give it a once over then put in on eBay bcz even tho it wasnt complete, it WAS way too nice to keep cz I just know Id end up breaking it.. I was right! Atleast it happened now instead of while I am boxing it up to ship to its new home..lol Ill super glue it back together so I can break the other side putting the chassis back on haha


----------



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

*Oh yeah...*

...been down that same road myself! 

About 13 years ago I bought a NOS MIP Elf Tyrrell Ford for a reasonable price (40 DM which equals around 20 EUR today).

As I´m no collector of shelf queens I took her out of the box and wanted to give the chassis a lil´ oil before track test.

Removing the body resulted in a pic exactly like the one above! 

After a beer (or two, I don´t remember) I put the "main fragment" of the body back on the chassis, glued the side back in place and put her on the display shelf.

Sitting there ever since - a shelf queen without a crown...

And even though it won´t help you, who lost his beloved Elf: My "Citizen watches" ended the same way back in the 80´s! I used the paper stickers (they were i good shape) on a lexan Mini Cooper I still have today and kept the brittle parts for decades in my junk box. About 4 years ago I puzzled them back together with the rear of a six-wheeler. Dressed her up with reproduction stickers and sold this "refurbed Citizen watches" to a serious collector at a slotcar show for a good price (good for both!). He wanted the car really badly, even knowing the story... 

BTW: Those smashed-up six-wheelers are great for some cool customs as they´re often only missing one or more front wheels. Remove all those small wheels and build a custom 4-wheeler Tyrrell!

Greetings from the other side of the puddle

Claus


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

Had the same thing happen a couple of years ago! Now I do it with ease. lol


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

Humpty Dumpty has 6 wheels

watch out for #54 McLaren in blue (I don't want to talk about it)


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

cwbam said:


> watch out for #54 McLaren in blue (I don't want to talk about it)


Dude! Had an absolute mint one..looked like it was fresh from the box! Tried ever so gently to ease a chassis in place.. you know the rest lol


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*No way would I take photos...*

Let alone have them lying around... the 4 to 6 poor little bastages I ham handled to death were quickly and quietly... _"sanitized"_ under the cover of darkness. 

uh... Turquoise Jaguar??? .... what Turquoise Jaguar ???


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

You wouldnt wanna get rid of that 6 wheeler would you?


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Superglue is THE worst thing you can use on styrene slot car bodies.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*You know?*

You never would believe where those Six Wheel Tyrrells come from. They're baked by little elves in a hollow tree.

Best advice yet given on this thread is.. *If *you Elf yerself...... visit *This Week In Mottled Muttering *. Not sure the exact post number.. ya gotta dig through it. Good luck with the repair. :thumbsup:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=215904


----------



## foxkilo (Mar 27, 2008)

Bill are you shure the afx bodies are actually styrene? I agree to Tjet bodies being polystyrene but afx I tent to believe in abs or the like cause it doesn't react to normal polystyrene cement. Have the same problem with the lower halfes of Faller truckbodies. Where as the cabin lents itself easily to being glue by styrene cement the bottom with the always broken off fenders can only be fixed with super glue or 2k stuff. Same goes for the Tyrrell, no use with styrene cement. 

Btw: As what is Testors 3502 sold: thinner or cement?

Mario


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

You'll have to forgive me, I use the term Styrene loosely. 

Well, one would assume by the AFX era, Aurora had changed the formulation to cut costs and improve the durability of their products. Notably the newer "light weight bodies" they toughted. Over the period of a decade they would have certainly taken advantage of any advancements in materials.Obviously with some success, as we dont see as many chalky, brittle, exploding AFX models. 

3502 says cement on the bottle, but its just a solvent blend plastic welder to my mind. I use it both as plastic welder and thinner

Not sure about Faller. Some of the early material reacts like old T-jet plastic. The later offerings DO NOT. So I typically avoid Faller as a general rule. My suspicion is that they added extra sawdust. :tongue:


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

Bill Hall said:


> LMAO @ SJJ!
> 
> The Elf is a notoriously tricky one. I like to use warm water to ease the stress caused by age induced plastic shrinkage on ANY unknown model. Naturally it kills the cheesy paper stickees on this model. There are other ways to warm the car up enough to sneak the body off carefully!
> 
> ...


I am surprised nobody has done a resin of these yet. If I did resin I would do a mod to fit the Tomy SG+.


----------



## foxkilo (Mar 27, 2008)

Hi Bill,

regarding Faller the real Faller ones are just ordinary polystyrene. Nicely weldable with normal glue. The only exception are the trucks there base is made of probably the same stuff as afx. Everything with magna and G+ chassis were made by Aurora for Faller and is therefore the original stuff.

IMHO Aurora changed to the new stuff as it was tuffer than the old one and with the new and much faster chassis it was certainly needed.

BTW I am experimenting with normal nitro thinner. So far it looks promising.

Mario


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I like using the rear spoilers from the elf cars on the tjet chaparral cars. check out the Hooters car.


----------

